# Travel Talk > Travel News >  HUE introduction

## huongdl

Besides, for a cultural property to be internationally recognized, it has to be fully confirmed on a juridical level, and it must possess a managing organization ensuring its good conservation. The architectural ensemble of Hue meets these requirements; it is embedded with highly humanistic values, and may be compared with the other cultural properties, rare and precious, in this World.


In the closing report of the above-mentioned meeting, the WHC has briefly assessed the value of Hue as follows. 'The architecture of Hue, which has been the Capital of a unified Vietnam, built at about the beginning of the 19th century, combines the oriental philosophy with the traditions of Vietnam. Intimately mingled with the natural environment, the beauty and special richness of the architecture and decorative art of the building are an original image of the Vietnamese monarchy at its most prosperous period'.

The fact that the imperial city of Hue is now listed as a World Heritage Site may represent a new chance for Thua Thien Hue Province and for the whole country in general. The wonders of Hue can hardly be described to do them justice, and the best way to discover them is still to come in person and admire the beautiful constructions.

It is next to Quang Tri Province to the north, Danang to the south, and Quang Nam Province to the south-west. This province leans up against the Truong Son mountain range and is washed by the East Sea, along its 120km seashore.

----------


## vietnamstyle

I agree with you, it's great

----------


## steefen1

You want to travel from London to Brisbane. I can give you advise a major travel company provide to you cheapest option to you.

Flights to Brisbane from London

----------


## TomBrown

thanks for the info!

----------

